# Jamaican Heading To Joburg



## chweller79 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,
I am planning on moving from Jamaica to Joburg next year and I need some expert advice on a few things. First of all I would like to know how much I would need to be earning to live a comfortable life in Joburg? My office is Standton, which from my research is one the high end cities in Joburg. So I guess it would be best if I got an apartment in this area. What is rent like for a one bedroom apartment? On avreage how much are the utilities ?( know these costs might vary from household to household, but bare in mind I will be on my own ) 
Also,what is winter like Joburg?
Guess that's about it for now


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I can't give you any information about costs, but it does freeze in the winter, and houses generally have no insulation. In fact, many have blocks with holes in them set in the walls, guaranteeing some time huddling around space heaters. New apartment buildings might be quite different, however. Even when it is cold during the night, it generally will warm up during the day. Coming from Jamaica, the first year wills seem a lot colder than the second.


----------

